# UK MMA Training Session



## TheIceman5

We should all get toghether at some point this year for a training session :thumb


----------



## SanshouMatt

I think we'd need regional get togethers, we're all over the place! Actually that's not a bad idea...


----------



## DanW

Second that, I think that would be a great idea! Regional training sessions would be the way forward.


----------



## PrideNeverDies

when the next ufc uk event occurs .

we should meet up

do some training

grab some lunch at nandos

go to the ufc event

and then go out and get drunk


----------



## sjharvey

Nandos? so much for a fighters diet then ha ha


----------



## DanW

Next UFC event in the UK looks to be in May/June at the O2- according to MMA Torch they are possibly looking at Semtex as the main event or co-main event! I'm getting tickets for that as soon as they are available if I can get hold of any.

As for Nando's and fighters diet- according to Fighters Only and UFC All Access GSP lives on Maccy D's and never watches what he eats!


----------



## TheIceman5

Sounds good to me mate but it all comes down to who is up for it and where we can get premises to train.


----------



## FlikstRR

id come for the UFC event and the get together.. but id probably die at a trainign session with u lot.. im mainly a fan and only just beginnning BJJ/kickboxing lol..

id just watch and get hints/tips


----------



## sjharvey

Couldn't afford the tickets but would be up for the training session.


----------



## MDK

Soudns like a nice idea!


----------



## MUTINY!

Deffo up for the meet up idea!


----------



## SteSteez

I'm up for it

A larger proportion of members are based in the middle of england, like north west/midlands so we could all be enviromentally friendly and carshare your asses from scotland down here 

Who would nominate themselves as the instructor though? Marc?

Justin with the Curcuit afterwards

I think we'd all die, might have to give that insurance fella a ring beforehand


----------



## TheIceman5

Could just do a sparring session or padword followed by conditioning. Ill drive down from Glasgow so will have 2 maybe 3 spare seats.


----------



## TheIceman5

........who has a good connection with there current gym owner?


----------



## FlikstRR

lolol heres an idea.... ill sit there with a packet of crisps and a burger king milkshake and taunt you all..  

'cos theres no way id keep up at all with you lot.. I'm in surrey and can drive/pick up people on route if needs be. Ill be the unfit mascot of the group.. That way no one has to worry about being firsat to collapse.. cos i'll have that covered!


----------



## SanshouMatt

Fliks you may not be the first... LOL


----------



## TheIceman5

Might be better trying to get training premises in Manchester / Liverpool? That's kinda half way for us all? Correct me if im wrong lol


----------



## FlikstRR

i'll take a look after gym at lunch, but im sure theres a website/service where it gives you a map of the uk and you can put your own location on the map.. we can then see where the majority of people are coming from and find a centeral location..

i mean people for wales/daarn saaarrfff like me will have to travel as much as the scots if not more so if you make it too high!


----------



## Conner MMA

im a new kid on the block looking to get far in MMA ill hopefull get somewere if any ones got ANY INFO ABOUT A GOOD MMA GYM PLEASE MSG ME THANKS ConnerMMA


----------



## SteSteez

Whats your location conner?

And the map idea is good, pinpoint the location of everyone whos up for it and then move on from there, such as organising a gym, and to be honest if theres good numbers we can just "chip-in" and hire out our own dojo for the day.


----------



## PrideNeverDies

We do have soem gym owners on here dont we ?

We could perhaps hire nATHAN lEVERTon for the day, he's a member here


----------



## TheIceman5

FlikstRR i had a look for a pinpoint map thing but couldn't find it, you got any idea what site?


----------



## SteSteez

Well this hasn't been moving quickly....

The new idea is this: reply here whilst copying the list below, Including the first three digits of your postcode.

Not your full postcode, just the first three digits.

Once we have established who is interested with their name and area location, we can then proceed to look at hiring out the nearest gym with best facilities, or maybe a certain magazine would be interested in an article based on how an online community got together and had a roll, and the dojo let us have the place for free due to exposure both on here and in the magazine... who knows - all ideas.



> UK MMA - Meet
> 
> Attendees
> 
> SteSteez - BL8


please copy thelist and paste in your reply including your name.

if there is a good number we could have a mini grapple event of some sort, maybe even an actual mini mma tourney if the facilities are available.. catchweight


----------



## TheIceman5

Quote:

UK MMA - Meet

Attendees

SteSteez - BL8

TheIceman5 - PA2


----------



## Rob.L

UK MMA - Meet

Attendees

SteSteez - BL8

TheIceman5 - PA2

Rob.L - FY1

I've done very little/no ground work but willing to get involved if thats on the cards. A Combat conditioning session sounds good but we'll need to ensure a venue has sufficient equipment for all and plenty of space. I've no problems contributing towards costs and travel. If it takes off we could invite a magazine for an article and invite top coaches to work on ground or stand up skills as workshops. I think this would benefit me more than driving once a month to Birmingham for 3 minutes of light continuous kickboxing.


----------



## joeedoom

Attendees

SteSteez - BL8

TheIceman5 - PA2

Rob.L - FY1

Joe - DN32


----------



## kailem

would be good but meet up were ?


----------



## SteSteez

kailem said:


> would be good but meet up were ?


This is the whole point of the above meeting list which includes postal areas.. once the postal areas are established we can then move forward with a suitable facility.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy

UK MMA - Meet

Attendees

SteSteez - BL8

TheIceman5 - PA2

Rob.L - FY1

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy - CF37

Not much sport jj but can work rather well from the guard


----------



## SteSteez

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy said:


> UK MMA - Meet
> 
> Attendees
> 
> SteSteez - BL8
> 
> TheIceman5 - PA2
> 
> Rob.L - FY1
> 
> Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy - CF37
> 
> Not much sport jj but can work rather well from the guard


Don't worry about your level of ability guys, its a good opportunity to learn off fellow members


----------



## Mandirigma

UK MMA - Meet

Attendees

SteSteez - BL8

TheIceman5 - PA2

Rob.L - FY1

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy - CF37

Justin - CF47 - I'm willing to organise a conditioning session if my schedule allows me to attend this

Mandi SW2


----------



## Million Dollar Baby

Mandirigma said:


> UK MMA - Meet
> 
> Attendees
> 
> SteSteez - BL8
> 
> TheIceman5 - PA2
> 
> Rob.L - FY1
> 
> Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy - CF37
> 
> Justin - CF47 - I'm willing to organise a conditioning session if my schedule allows me to attend this
> 
> Mandi SW2


Million Dollar Baby BH3 - provided I can get wherever


----------



## thomo16

thomo CH2 will travel where ever


----------



## MUTINY!

UK MMA - Meet

Attendees

SteSteez - BL8

TheIceman5 - PA2

Rob.L - FY1

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy - CF37

Justin - CF47 - I'm willing to organise a conditioning session if my schedule allows me to attend this

Mandi SW2

Million Dollar Baby BH3

thomo CH2

MUTINY! - DN22


----------



## SanshouMatt

If we get something going that I can get to I'm more than happy to pop along and say hello, I'm a bit non contact these days though!


----------



## james8

UK MMA - Meet

Attendees

SteSteez - BL8

TheIceman5 - PA2

Rob.L - FY1

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy - CF37

Justin - CF47 - I'm willing to organise a conditioning session if my schedule allows me to attend this

Mandi SW2

Million Dollar Baby BH3

thomo CH2

MUTINY! - DN22

james8 HP1


----------



## TheIceman5

Sweet, Looking like it will be well good, Get your name down if it isnt already :happy:


----------



## SteSteez

Indeed, get your name down people.... gonna be a ballache finding a place though I think.


----------



## sjharvey

i'll wait and see where the location is first before i decide.


----------



## OUTCOLDFIGHTCLUB

Good idea but Marc can't get himslef away from the water cooler long enough....


----------



## sjharvey

Is this meet up actually happening?


----------



## callam_nffc

UK MMA - Meet

Attendees

SteSteez - BL8

TheIceman5 - PA2

Rob.L - FY1

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy - CF37

Justin - CF47 - I'm willing to organise a conditioning session if my schedule allows me to attend this

Mandi SW2

Million Dollar Baby BH3

thomo CH2

MUTINY! - DN22

james8 HP1

callam_nffc - WR3


----------



## Gods of War MMA

Phil-RG1 (which is Reading in Berkshire Close to M3, M4 and M25.) I have my own MMA gym with 15ft cage and large mat space you would be free to use. We can comfortably take up to 30 people for a session and I'm happy to step back for the day as lead instructor and just train. It will be a nice change actually.

We also have bags, ketlle bells, weights etc for a strength and conditoning session if someone wants to take it. We have our own Strength and Conditioning coach but again, I'm sure he is happy to take a backseat day and just enjoy the session.

I know we are bit far down south but still, the offer is there.

:thumb


----------



## callam_nffc

Gods of War MMA said:


> Phil-RG1 (which is Reading in Berkshire Close to M3, M4 and M25.) I have my own MMA gym with 15ft cage and large mat space you would be free to use. We can comfortably take up to 30 people for a session and I'm happy to step back for the day as lead instructor and just train. It will be a nice change actually.
> 
> We also have bags, ketlle bells, weights etc for a strength and conditoning session if someone wants to take it. We have our own Strength and Conditioning coach but again, I'm sure he is happy to take a backseat day and just enjoy the session.
> 
> I know we are bit far down south but still, the offer is there.
> 
> :thumb


 :thumb :good thats a great sounding offer...


----------



## SteSteez

Phil - is there any cheap hotel accomodation nearby? like a travel lodge or something?

Seems like a really good proposal, sounds like a really decent gym...

Need to look at coaching options now.


----------



## Gods of War MMA

We have a travelk lodge 5 mins walk from the gym. We are also only 20 mins walk from Reading Station which is easy to get to from London, Paddington etc.

:happy:


----------



## TheIceman5

Sounds awesome mate. Get Justin in for some strength and conditioning :thumb


----------



## Gods of War MMA

If he is in for it then thats fine with me. We are happy to host the premises and help with hotel bookings, directtions etc but I will leave it to you guys to decide who wants to take what.

Would eb great if we could get someone to cover it from one of the magazines though if anyone is interested?

:yes:


----------



## callam_nffc

looking more and more interesting by the minute!


----------



## hendy1992

Is this actually happening ?


----------



## SteSteez

hendy1992 said:


> Is this actually happening ?


Well if i didn't want it to happen i wouldn't of created the topic.

Phil has made a great offer with regards to his premises, whats required now is some consultation with those willing to join in the meeting as Reading is a distance away from some members who are in say Scotland.

this is why i enquired about cheap hotels as some of us may need to pay for train and accomodation.


----------



## hendy1992

SteSteez said:


> Well if i didn't want it to happen i wouldn't of created the topic.
> 
> Phil has made a great offer with regards to his premises, whats required now is some consultation with those willing to join in the meeting as Reading is a distance away from some members who are in say Scotland.
> 
> this is why i enquired about cheap hotels as some of us may need to pay for train and accomodation.


Yeah mate I'm just gonna keep my eye on this space then


----------



## MUTINY!

Gods of War MMA said:


> Phil-RG1 (which is Reading in Berkshire Close to M3, M4 and M25.) I have my own MMA gym with 15ft cage and large mat space you would be free to use. We can comfortably take up to 30 people for a session and I'm happy to step back for the day as lead instructor and just train. It will be a nice change actually.
> 
> We also have bags, ketlle bells, weights etc for a strength and conditoning session if someone wants to take it. We have our own Strength and Conditioning coach but again, I'm sure he is happy to take a backseat day and just enjoy the session.
> 
> I know we are bit far down south but still, the offer is there.
> 
> :thumb


Thats a very kind offer dude Thankyou!, im happy to travel to reading depending on confirmed dates and if I can find a hotel! - will watch this space


----------



## marc

Gods of War MMA said:


> Phil-RG1 (which is Reading in Berkshire Close to M3, M4 and M25.) I have my own MMA gym with 15ft cage and large mat space you would be free to use. We can comfortably take up to 30 people for a session and I'm happy to step back for the day as lead instructor and just train. It will be a nice change actually.
> 
> We also have bags, ketlle bells, weights etc for a strength and conditoning session if someone wants to take it. We have our own Strength and Conditioning coach but again, I'm sure he is happy to take a backseat day and just enjoy the session.
> 
> I know we are bit far down south but still, the offer is there.
> 
> :thumb


What a Top guy :thumb Nice one Phil


----------



## Gods of War MMA

Would be good to start getting some dates in mind. It will need to be a Saturday that fits in around our fight team schedule after our sessions have finished at 11am. They usually run until 1 but we would cancel the 11am and 12pm classes as a one off. Some of our guys may join in to roll as it would be good to have some different sparring partners.

As I said, travel lodge down the road, easy access to the train links all round the UK through Reading. And we would be willing to head out in town with anyone staying over on the Saturday night for a few beers?

We have just been working on the gym today massively extending our mat space so it would be good to show it off a little.:laugh:


----------



## TheIceman5

I would be willing to travel to Reading. Travelodge sounds good and so doe's a few beers after it :thumb .


----------



## callam_nffc

Justin said:


> Maybe like do some Speed, power, strength and agiltiy work in the A.M and then some *brutal conditioning endurance* in the P.M?
> 
> Justin


justin you do scare me sometimes... lol:laugh:


----------



## Romeo

UK MMA - Meet

Attendees

SteSteez - BL8

TheIceman5 - PA2

Rob.L - FY1

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy - CF37

Justin - CF47 - I'm willing to organise a conditioning session if my schedule allows me to attend this

Mandi SW2

Million Dollar Baby BH3

thomo CH2

MUTINY! - DN22

james8 HP1

Romeo - SW11


----------



## Gods of War MMA

We are totally easy either way on who takes what, maybe splitting it up would be a nice idea and we can pm between us to come up with a plan to publish on whats going on?

Firstly, might be good to get some dates out there and then we can see who is avalible? I'm think as some people have to travel 12pm start might be best but we can start any time after 11am.

We have quite a few fight team commitments but at the moment we can free up:

*Sat 8th May *

*
Sat 15th May*

or if we cant make the 22nd deadline above

*Sat 5th June*

*
Sat 19th June*

We also have a number of females training so if there are some ladies out there that would like the chance to roll with someone else then I'm sure the girls would appreciate a change of training partner.


----------



## callam_nffc

for me personally, june 19 would be best


----------



## MUTINY!

May is out of the question so any of those dates in June are cool with me!


----------



## TheIceman5

Sat 19th June is a no go for me as it's my mrs bday. Every other date in June sounds good though.


----------



## hendy1992

June 19th would be best for me


----------



## callam_nffc

do we have a date set yet?

Possibly add a poll?

im seriously lookin forward to this 

anyone catching train? ill be going from worcester, think i have to go via birmingham


----------



## Gods of War MMA

Gods of War MMA said:


> We are totally easy either way on who takes what, maybe splitting it up would be a nice idea and we can pm between us to come up with a plan to publish on whats going on?
> 
> Firstly, might be good to get some dates out there and then we can see who is avalible? I'm think as some people have to travel 12pm start might be best but we can start any time after 11am.
> 
> We have quite a few fight team commitments but at the moment we can free up:
> 
> *Sat 8th May *
> 
> *
> Sat 15th May*
> 
> or if we cant make the 22nd deadline above
> 
> *Sat 5th June*
> 
> *
> Sat 19th June*
> 
> We also have a number of females training so if there are some ladies out there that would like the chance to roll with someone else then I'm sure the girls would appreciate a change of training partner.


Sorry-I need to pull 5th June as something has come up that weekend. Can look for more date in June or July if thats the way we are moving along but I thought it was best to avoid the world cup, although I wont be watching any of it the missus might!

:laugh:


----------



## callam_nffc

LOL wise move avoiding the world cup


----------



## Gods of War MMA

Our calendar is filling up guys, I now have some of my guys fighting on ZT Fight Night and Knuckle Up so we may have to play with the dates we are avalible to host soon.

I'm still really keen we host this at our gym but I think we need to agree with on a date ASAP. Once it is booked in I won't commit myself or my fight team to anything else on that date.

:happy:


----------



## SteSteez

For me right now I have alot going on interms of work, finances, fiance, studying, MMA has taken a backstep and i'm no longer committing to 4-5x per week of training like i used to, i've probably done 4-5x sessions in the past year, again this is down to priorities interms of finances and studying on other things related to career.

I'm still up for a training session its just my time and resources are at many different locations right now.


----------



## SteSteez

For me right now I have alot going on interms of work, finances, fiance, studying, MMA has taken a backstep and i'm no longer committing to 4-5x per week of training like i used to, i've probably done 4-5x sessions in the past year, again this is down to priorities interms of finances and studying on other things related to career.

I'm still up for a training session its just my time and resources are at many different locations right now.


----------



## SanshouMatt

I hear that mate, living in Slough 3 days a week and then travelling all over the UK and Europe right now is a bitch! Training is a thing of the past, gym on the weekends gets me frowns from the wife!


----------



## callam_nffc

bump to make active again


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

That sounds good! Im getting a coach down if ne 1s up for it



jeevan said:


> when the next ufc uk event occurs .
> 
> we should meet up
> 
> do some training
> 
> grab some lunch at nandos
> 
> go to the ufc event
> 
> and then go out and get drunk


----------



## Gods of War MMA

We can post a new list of avalible dates on here if there is still any interest in June and July.

We also have a Seminar with Leigh Remedios coming up in October and we may have some spaces avalible to offer to anyone who would like to come along.

:thumb


----------



## callam_nffc

Yeah i think we need to get the ball rolling on this one again


----------



## SteSteez

The July dates, what dates are those GOW?


----------



## SanshouMatt

Right, now I'm back in training again (albeit almost 100% standup) and with my diary being less mental I'm up for it again though not early july, I'm getting hammered in Switzerland for my birthday!


----------



## callam_nffc

LOL yeah i have a wedding to go to, and an air show (cos im cool)

a week apart around 10-15 july somethin like that


----------



## Gods of War MMA

Ok, our gym is avalible on the following July dates at the moment

July 3rd

July 10th

July 24th

We were thinking 12pm-5pm so people had a chance to travel and then we could arrange a meal or some beers after for anyone staying over. Local Travel Lodge 5 mins walk, Reading Station is about 20-25 mins walk but we could possible arrange collections if you have a lot of kit.

We have just extended the mat space so we can confortably fit about 25 guys in, 30 max with spotters during the sparring.

If you are in the area and would like to come and watch our Interclub with VT JiuJitsu (Leigh Remedios' Club) in the cage on 17th July drop me a PM. We are looking for Clubs of the next one in Sept/Oct time.


----------



## SteSteez

Those dates sound good, we're gonna have to pick one of three and settle on it, possibly make some Admin note on the main page....

Also we could go all Ultimate Fighter and just pay for a room and share the cost, loser of the mini tournament sleeps on the floor....


----------



## TheIceman5

July 10th - I'm on "tour"

July 24th - No can do my sister is getting married on 23rd

Will need to check July 3rd out but im sure it should be fine man.


----------



## TroJon

Will be interested in coming along, would be nice to have a less conditioning based time slot allocated to technique run-throughs, hints and tips for striking and ground?

I don't think intensive strength and conditioning works in the same day as intensive cardio conditioning in the same day- but again not sure what the exact nature/plans were?

Flying off to Malaysia and China at some point during the Summer, but may be able to push it to August or even later!


----------



## callam_nffc

personally for me the later the better, as for the tuf idea, looks like im on the floor haha


----------



## Gods of War MMA

All sounding positive in terms of responses. :thumb

We can look to August if necessary but I guess we just need a vote on the date. A lot of my beginners to intermediates are all competing on the 17th July so I wont be risking any injuries with them joining in if its earlier in the month but we should still have a few people to pile in for some mat time.

Happy to organise anything onto the schedule people want so if we get the attendance list sorted we can then ask these people actually commited to coming how they want to see the day set up.


----------



## Gods of War MMA

Gods of War MMA said:


> All sounding positive in terms of responses. :thumb
> 
> We can look to August if necessary but I guess we just need a vote on the date. A lot of my beginners to intermediates are all competing on the 17th July so I wont be risking any injuries with them joining in if its earlier in the month but we should still have a few people to pile in for some mat time.
> 
> Happy to organise anything onto the schedule people want so if we get the attendance list sorted we can then ask these people actually commited to coming how they want to see the day set up.


TTT for some action! We would really like to host this event for you but we really need to get a date confirmed and then we can work on a schedule for the day. It would be free to attend you would just need to cover your costs to get here. Our first choice would be after the 17th July but if the majority need it before then we can work with that.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

I think August is the best bet! Im up to my eyes in Jun n July... can p[lan it better also.

And Is any one going who is round my area? North westish kinda area? Im banned from driving atm. (doh)

Saves me gettin the train?

Any Takers???


----------



## callam_nffc

Later the better for me, got a wedding n mrs birthday in july 

We really need to sort it though


----------



## TheIceman5

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> I think August is the best bet! Im up to my eyes in Jun n July... can p[lan it better also.
> 
> And Is any one going who is round my area? North westish kinda area? *Im banned from driving atm. (doh)*Saves me gettin the train?
> 
> Any Takers???


What did you do mate? I'm awaiting a court date pretty sure i'm either going to get banned or disqualified and also get a serious fine.


----------



## ryanjvt

just thought i would re-open an old thread... did the meet ever happen.... my gym would quite happily let me use the gym if i gave them some notice....


----------



## callam_nffc

Sadly it didnt, im still game given enough notice though


----------



## TheIceman5

I'm still game as well, just need to get a date sorted when everyone is available.


----------



## ryanjvt

well if we all start putting dates down we can then come to some arrangment... im free all day every day ...


----------



## Jae

hooks gym in park royal, west london has a cage and 'quipment, has its own nandos aswell ;-) also newham gym, east london is looking for fighters so maybe they would welcome the interest?


----------



## Million Dollar Baby

:whs I'm liking the sound of the Nandos..... Provided a girlie is welcome to come and play with the big boys


----------



## Gods of War MMA

Our offer still stands to host in Reading as its easy to get to from most of the major motorways and has a Travel Lodge and main line station just up the road. We also have a cage for those who dont get to train in one on a regular basis.

If we have some interest again I will post dates for Sept and Oct but we need some more commitment from people on which one works.

If it doesn't go ahead before Christmas we are hopefully moving to big new purpose built premises at the start of next year so you can all come along and check out the new facilities.


----------



## Guest

There are additionally some authentic, but base accepted resellers in your scope to its ancillary action that it's accurate or that it is this: ugg Ultra Tall 5245 boots is not a cast name

Related Articles:

UGG Stripe Cable Knit 5822

UGG Payton 5654


----------



## Gods of War MMA

lw72508co said:


> There are additionally some authentic, but base accepted resellers in your scope to its ancillary action that it's accurate or that it is this: ugg Ultra Tall 5245 boots is not a cast name
> 
> Related Articles:
> 
> UGG Stripe Cable Knit 5822
> 
> UGG Payton 5654


Er spambot? Million Dollar Baby-we have a number of girls, including me for you to train with

Mrs Gods of War


----------



## TheIceman5

Right guys and gals,

Any chance getting this going again? Get a venue / numbers and a date set for next year?

Best idea so far venue is God Of War MMA, Looks like a great little set up they have going on there.


----------



## Gods of War MMA

We are still in for hosting and we are moving to a bigger unit on the same site at Christmas opening Jan 3rd. If you are in the area drop in for the party! :thumb

We will have 2100sqft of open mat space and a cage to play in at that point and can hold comfortably 30-40 people.

As no one has any money in January, shall we look for dates in Feb? We are free all weekends in Feb at the moment except the 12th for Shock N Awe.

As mentioned before we have a team of specialist coaches I may be able to get in for the day including our Strength & Conditoning Coach 'Colonel Riddy' or we are happy for a few other external instructors to offer to take a segment of the day.

The main train station is 20 mins walk, there is a Travel Inn 5 mins down the road for anyone staying over we can arraneg a night out in town.

We do fill up our weekends quickly so if you would like us to host in Feb which dates suit best; 5th Feb, 19th Feb or 26th Feb?


----------



## TheIceman5

Feb sounds good to me..... the question is though how many people are up for this, Folks get your name down  .


----------



## mthomas

Hell yeah! How do I get involved? Anyone in the Mids?


----------



## joeedoom

you knew I would didnt ya, si.


----------



## omaa

Hey guys I ll offer up my club in Oxford as a meeting place! Oxford is a good place as its sort of middle south we got 28ft cage and 13,000 sq foot matted area , let me know . [email protected]


----------

